# Star Trek: Discovery: Offizieller Trailer zum Start der 4. Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Discovery: Offizieller Trailer zum Start der 4. Staffel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Nuklon (21. November 2021)

Warum sollte ich einen Trailer schauen, was man nicht legal ansehen kann? 
Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.
Wollen sie das Auto probefahren? Kaufen können sie es aber nicht.


----------



## TomatenKenny (21. November 2021)

Bei den ganzen Anbietern und diesen Preisen, blickt doch langsam keiner mehr durch.

Solch ein dämliches hin und her von Serien und Filmen zu verschiedenen Streamingdiensten, verleitet gerade zum illegalen laden...


----------



## Hills1975 (21. November 2021)

Ja hatte mich drauf gefreut, und paar Tage vor erscheinen wird das aus dem Programm genommen, da durch hat Paramount nicht gerade einen Kunden gewonnen.

Vor allem wieso sollte ich mir noch nen Dienst anschaffen?


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Ich habe die Serie noch nicht gesehen. Netflix haben wir nicht.
Sind die Staffeln denn für sich abgeschlossen oder mit Mega-Cliffhanger?
Ansonsten braucht man die ja gar nicht weiter verfolgen.
Wenn sie dann noch auf einen Pay TV Sender weiter läuft der hier nicht mal verfügbar ist.
Zudem sehe ich auch nicht einen noch mehr Sender extra dafür zu buchen.
Wir haben Amazon Prime und holen uns wahrscheinlich noch Disney aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## sfc (21. November 2021)

Von mir aus kann das auch gar nicht mehr laufen. Wenn ich Assi-TV sehen will, muss ich nur RTL 2 anmachen.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (21. November 2021)

Ich hoffe alle boykottieren den Serie und kaufen sich kein Abo bei Sky oder wo auch immer die Serie jetzt gelandet ist. Ne Frechheit, dass es von Netflix abgezogen wurde.


----------



## ssj3rd (21. November 2021)

Fand die erste folge ganz cool, überhaupt ist es eine tolle Serie. Musste halt über Rapidshare gehen, wollen sie ja net anders.

Stört mich aber auch net weiter, bin eh nie wirklich brav gewesen


----------



## Schori (21. November 2021)

Nicht schade um die Serie. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Star Trek Serie jemals.


----------



## Impious71 (21. November 2021)

Warum werden die ganzen Serien nicht gleich gesplittet? 
2 Episoden für Disney+, 2 für Netflix, 2 Magenta TV, 2 Joyn Plus, 2 Sky Ticket, 2 Amazon Prime Video, 2 Apple TV+ und dann noch 2 Episoden für DAZN...


----------



## Homerclon (21. November 2021)

@Impious71  Bring die nicht auf noch dümmere Idee als sie eh schon haben.


----------



## T-MAXX (21. November 2021)

Also ich bin gerade bei Staffel 3, die ja letzten Donnerstag auf BluRay mich erreichte. Ich finde die Preisgarantie immer lächerlich. Die paar Cent...
Mir gefällt die Serie und bin mal gespannt wie die Suche der Discovery weitergeht.
Sicher ist Discovery eine andere Art von Star Trek, aber was soll man dazu sagen?
Heute kann niemand mehr einen z. B. mitteralterlichen Film detailgetreu nachvollziehen.
Die Mentalität sowie die Charakteristik und das Denken ist heute völlig anders.
Ich bin froh mit der Serie und freue mich dann auf jeden Fall auf die vierte Staffel.
Hoffe ich muss nicht wieder 2 Jahre darauf warten bis diese auf BluRay erscheint.
Nein, ich nutze keine Streaming Dienste....


----------



## Rollora (22. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade bei Staffel 3, die ja letzten Donnerstag auf BluRay mich erreichte. Ich finde die Preisgarantie immer lächerlich. Die paar Cent...
> Mir gefällt die Serie und bin mal gespannt wie die Suche der Discovery weitergeht.
> Sicher ist Discovery eine andere Art von Star Trek, aber was soll man dazu sagen?
> Heute kann niemand mehr einen z. B. mitteralterlichen Film detailgetreu nachvollziehen.
> ...


ich verstehe dein Argument nicht ganz. Gerade den moralischen Standpunkt der alten Serien.... die sind ja nicht zurück, sondern der "Discovery" um Jahrzehnte voraus.


----------



## NatokWa (22. November 2021)

Ich hatte mich dran gewöhnt, habs einfach nicht als "Echtes" Star-Trek angesehen und schon konnte ich es sogar genießen.

ABER : Alle Folgen von Netflix verschwunden und Pläne das über SKY "und" einem eigenen Streamingdienst aus zu senden ?? Ersteres nur über meine Leiche (Sky = Drecksladen und Überteuert) und zweiteres : Gehts noch ? Wie viele denn NOCH ??

Früher oder später wird der ganze Markt zusammen brechen wegen dieser Aufsplitterung in immer mehr Fragmente und dem daraus immer weiter wachsenden Krieg gegen Illegale Plattformen die den Mist wieder aushebeln .... gerade letztere werden nur noch stärker durch den ganzen scheiß .....


----------



## Cosmas (22. November 2021)

Ah Staffel 4 von Datswokery, Heulsusery, Incompetentery, Cringedialogery, Badwritingly and lastly Lensflarerely is coming again with ta new oh so bad thing coming, total desaster..bla bla bla...Hauptsache "Da Message" wird geliefert, der Rest is sekundär.

naja iwo kostenlos wirds schon einer ziehn und mir überhelfen, bezahlen werde ich für den Schrott sicher nicht.

Da freu ich mich lieber auf Staffel 6 von The Expanse, das ist gute SciFi!.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. November 2021)

In DE/AT ist die ja gar nicht zu sehen, ich glaube SKY soll die vierte Staffel irgendwann irgendwie nächstes Jahr bekommen.
Naja, ob das ganze wirklich so schlau war den meisten StarTrek Fans ans Bein zu Pinkeln, hmm, denn die meisten Fans sind außerhalb der Usa, ich habe die Befürchtung dass dies das illegale Streaming fördern wird, genau das Gegenteil erreicht wird was legale Streaming Dienste erreichen sollen.
Wie dem auch sei, ich schaue gerade die dritte Staffel auf BluRay, ist sowieso besser so, ich kann auf einmal so viel schauen wie ich will, es hat die beste Qualität weil Streaming Qualität "verschluckt", keine Nachladeruckler und keinen Stress wegen "_Welcher Dienst hat die Rechte gerade, für wie lange und für wie viel Umfang, wo muss ich zusätzlich viel Geld ausgeben?_".
Hoffentlich wird es bei Strange New Worlds besser laufen, ich habe das Gefühl dass das die beste neue StarTrek Serie sein wird, wieder zu den Wurzeln zurück.


RyzA schrieb:


> Sind die Staffeln denn für sich abgeschlossen oder mit Mega-Cliffhanger?


Ja sie sind abgeschlossen, es gibt hier aber keine klassischen Folgen wie bei zum Beispiel Das nächste Jahrhundert oder Voyager, es ist alle viel fließender, erst wieder bei Strange New Worlds (mit den Enterprise Darstellern die man schon aus der zweiten Staffel von Discovery kennt) wird es klassische Folgen geben, sie macht in der Zeit weiter wo die zweite Staffel Discovery aufgehört hat, letztendlich bis in die Zeit wo Kirk die Enterpise übernehmen wird


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ja sie sind abgeschlossen, es gibt hier aber keine klassischen Folgen wie bei zum Beispiel Das nächste Jahrhundert oder Voyager, es ist alle viel fließender, erst wieder bei Strange New Worlds (mit den Enterprise Darstellern die man schon aus der zweiten Staffel von Discovery kennt) wird es klassische Folgen geben, sie macht in der Zeit weiter wo die zweite Staffel Discovery aufgehört hat, letztendlich bis in die Zeit wo Kirk die Enterpise übernehmen wird


Achso ok. Und wo soll "Strange New Worlds" dann laufen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. November 2021)

Nach den letzten komischen Entscheidungen würde ich es als "unsicher" bezeichnen, wo und wann die Serie starten wird, aber wohl scheinbar auf Paramount+, sie wollen wohl alles in einem Dienst bündeln.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Nach den letzten komischen Entscheidungen würde ich es als "unsicher" bezeichnen, wo und wann die Serie starten wird, aber wohl scheinbar auf Paramount+, sie wollen wohl alles in einem Dienst bündeln.


Ist eigentlich dann auch unsicher ob die Serie "Picard" 2. Staffel dann auf Prime läuft?


----------



## T-MAXX (22. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> ich verstehe dein Argument nicht ganz. Gerade den moralischen Standpunkt der alten Serien.... die sind ja nicht zurück, sondern der "Discovery" um Jahrzehnte voraus.


Das hat ja auch nichts mit der Serie zu tun. Viele verbinden alte Zeiten mit heutigen Zeiten. Mit anderen Worten: Man kann nicht erwarten das heute die Filmkunst genauso wie damals ist. Jede Generation hat natürlich seine eigene Filmkunst.
Ich mag alte Serien und auch nur eine Hand voll aktuelle.
Es liegt wie immer aus der Sicht des Betrachters ob er eine Serie mag oder nicht.


----------



## Rollora (22. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch nichts mit der Serie zu tun. Viele verbinden alte Zeiten mit heutigen Zeiten. Mit anderen Worten: Man kann nicht erwarten das heute die Filmkunst genauso wie damals ist. Jede Generation hat natürlich seine eigene Filmkunst.
> Ich mag alte Serien und auch nur eine Hand voll aktuelle.
> Es liegt wie immer aus der Sicht des Betrachters ob er eine Serie mag oder nicht.


Hab es falsch verstanden, ich dachte du meinst den Inhalt.
Da waren nämlicht TNG und Co den heutigen Serien enorm voraus.


----------



## Nebulus07 (23. November 2021)

Auf das jede Serie und jeder Film seinen eigenen Streamingdienst bekommen möge !


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Nicht schade um die Serie. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Star Trek Serie jemals.


*hust* Picard *hust*


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> *hust* Picard *hust*


Mir hat die Serie gefallen. Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Schori (24. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> *hust* Picard *hust*


Picard finde ich nicht ansatzweise so schlecht wie Discovery.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Picard finde ich nicht ansatzweise so schlecht wie Discovery.


Beide sind schlecht, das mal als Prämisse.
Picard ist aber irgendwie ein schlechter (!) Mass Effect Verschnitt, von der ganzen Heldenreise über das Zusammensammeln der Verbündeten bis hin zu den Robo-Tentakel-Endgegnern. Jean-Luc selbst ist ein langsam senil werdender Opa, der vom (Nicht-) Krieg erzählt und nur einen einzigen starken Moment hat: als er von seiner Krankheit erzählt. Dazu dann noch die High School Musical Eiskalte Engel Herr der Ringe Kill Bill Romulaner-Geschichte.

Im Grunde ist Picard ein Mockbuster auf all die genannten Werke... Und vor dem Hintergrund der Messlatte, die zwangsläufig angelegt wird bei einer Serie über DEN Picard, macht es Picard meiner Meinung definitiv noch zu dem schlechteren Produkt verglichen mit Discovery. Das kann man halt als missglücktes Sub-Franchise abtun, ohne dass es sonderlich tiefergehende Implikationen hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2021)

Tja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ein richtig oder falsch gibt es nicht, allein der Finanzielle Erfolg kann einem recht geben, es gibt schließlich auch Leute die die letzten drei Filme für grandios halten, tja, jedem das seine...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2021)

Haaaaaa 

Frohe kunde Discovery Freunde, die VIERTE Staffel wird man bei uns doch im Stream sehen können, auf Deutsch und sogar GRATIS !

Nein das ist jetzt keine Werbung für illegales Streaming, sondern völlig legales Streaming von CBS selbst.
Sie haben scheinbar begriffen das sie den meisten Star Trek Fans ans Bein gepinkelt haben, was sie jetzt wieder gutmachen wollen bis Paramount+ bei uns läuft.
Auf der Streaming-Plattform Pluto-TV wird es laufen: https://pluto.tv
Ich kannte das bisher noch nicht, ich finds gut.
Ursprünglich habe ich die Info von einem YouTube Video, dass kann man sich auch mal ansehen wen man will.
Es gibt aber einen Haken, die vierte Staffel kann man dort nur Linear sehen, also wie im Fernsehen zu einem fixen Zeitpunkt.
Jeden Freitag um 21uhr gibt es eine neue Folge, morgen am Freitag den 26.11 beginnt es mit einer Doppelvorstellung, Samstags und Sonntags soll es Wiederholungen geben.
Das sind gute Neuigkeiten...


----------

